# [Noyau] Pertes de performances énormes 2.6.21..23

## polytan

Bonjour,

Cela fait plusieurs année que je fais mon noyau, sur plusiseurs machines, dans plusieurs situations, avec des patchset plus ou moins exotiques.

Je tourne sur un portable avec du tout intel.

Actuellement, le dernier noyau qui me va bien est un 2.6.20-suspend2. Il fonctione à merveille, mon systeme est réactif et je ne m'en plains pas.

Mais voila, comme tout bon gentooiens, fan du libre étout étout, j'aime avoir la dernière version des programmes que j'utilise pour tout ce que cela apporte de mieux, noyau compris.

Et là, c'est le drame... Depuis le 2.6.21, j'ai essayé plusieurs patchset (suspend2, gentoo, vanilla) et là, toujours les mêmes soucis, ie perte du son (à moitié résolu car le son marche mais je ne peux pas controler le volume via les interfaces comme aumix, seul mon petit bouton le peu) et surtout, pertes de performances hallucinates !!!

La machine met 3 plombes à démarrer, je ne parle pas du temps qu'il faut pour lancer l'interface graphique...

Suis-je le seul ?

J'ai essayé dernièrement avec/sans SLUB, avec/sans CFQ (le dernier ordonanceur), mais rien n'y fait...

Une idée ?

----------

## titoucha

J'ai rien remarqué, mais il faut dire que je teste plusieurs choses en même temps et si j'ai une baisse de performance je ne sais pas sur quoi la mettre.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## polytan

Peut-etre est-ce seuelement dû au driver video, en tout cas, ca me pourrit bien la vie.

Quand je parle de baisse de performance, pas la peine de faire un benchmark  :Smile: 

Avant : lancement de slim puis session utilisateur => 15secondes

Maintenant : lancement de slim puis session utilisateur => 1minute 30...

Je suis sur du intel i945GM pour la video.

----------

## yoyo

Il va sans dire que tu n'as pas fait un :

```
cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-suspend2/.config /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-suspend2/

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-suspend2

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install
```

Si c'est le cas, un coup de "make mrproper" et repars d'une config "vierge".

Enjoy !

PS : si tu n'as pas envie de passer deux heures à refaire ta config pour voir si le problème vient bien de le "reprise" du fichier de config, utilise genkernel.   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Si c'est le cas, un coup de "make mrproper" et repars d'une config "vierge".

 

Oui, j'avais en effet lu cet avertissement dans un autre post. 

Pourtant, j'ai quand même tenté ma chance avec le oldconfig et je ne constate aucun ralentissement particulier.

Il m'a même semblé qu'il y avait un petit gain en rapidité mais c'est sans doute subjectif.

L'histoire du oldconfig concernerait-elle seulement certains pilotes/options ou certaines combinaisons ?

----------

## polytan

J'ai fait un make menuconfig a chaque nouveau noyau.  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ça serait pas ton contrôleur/disque qui serait mal pris en compte? parce que des lenteurs au chargement je vois pas comment la video peut intervenir là dedans. Va voir du côté de la libata dans la config noyau si tui as bien remis ce qu'il te fallait, et donnes voir un hdparm -tT /dev/ton_disque

----------

## polytan

On peut effectivement chercher dans ce sens puisque depuis le 2.6.21 mes disques ne sont plus reconnus comme /Dev/sd mais /dev/hd. 

J'ai donc dû changer mon fstab avec les id (ce qui est fort pratique en fait) pour pouvoir booter soit sur un >= 2.6.20 soit sur un >= 2.6.21.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que ca boot tout de même :/

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> On peut effectivement chercher dans ce sens puisque depuis le 2.6.21 mes disques ne sont plus reconnus comme /Dev/sd mais /dev/hd. 
> 
> 

 

Ok donc t'as bien un soucis avec la config disque. Vérifies ça de plus près. (vires l'ancien support ata et n'utilise que la libata, qui regroupe le support PATA et SATA maintenant. En principe par défaut le support scsi doit être pris en compte, ne l'enlèves pas).

----------

## polytan

Mais comment garder le support IDE pour mon lecteur sans que ca fasse le bazard avec le disque ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Mais comment garder le support IDE pour mon lecteur sans que ca fasse le bazard avec le disque ?

 

la libata intègre PATA et SATA, (PATA = IDE si tu préfère  :Smile:  )

----------

## polytan

Ah, ok,  je n'avais jamais vraiment poussé à savoir ce qu'est le pata à cause des "EXPERIMENTAL" partout.

Je modifie mon .config

----------

## polytan

Bon, ca roule avec le sata-pata uniquement.

Merci à tous.

Il me reste à gerer le son, toujours aussi merdique, alors que ca ca marchait avant et que ca ca n'a pas dû tant changer :/ ...

----------

## kwenspc

Ah cool  :Smile: 

Pour le son tu utilises les drivers inclus au noyau je suppose? Tu peux tenter les alsa-driver (dans portage) il faut juste que tu configures ALSA_CARDS donc si ta cartes est un intel i810 compatible ben ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" par exemple (sinon ya aussi hda-intel). Dans ton noyau par contre vire tout ce qui concerne alsa. Après fais un alsaconf pour vérifier tout ça, d'ailleurs tentes alsaconf là juste pour voir.

----------

## polytan

Mon make.conf est correct je pense (pour la carte audio du moins  :Smile:  )

J'utilise les alsa-driver car avec ceux du noyau, je n'ai qu'un son tout faible et pas de mixer accessible.

Cependant, avec mon 2.6.20, le son marchait avec les drivers du noyau et j'avais des mixers d'accessibles.

Une idée ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'utilise les alsa-driver car avec ceux du noyau, je n'ai qu'un son tout faible et pas de mixer accessible.
> 
> 

 

Donc avec alsa-driver tout marche impec?

----------

## polytan

Non, je n'ai pas les (le?) mixer. 

je ne peux donc pas changer le volume, sauf en utilisant le bouton de mon portable.

----------

## kwenspc

T'as retentés un alsaconf?

----------

## polytan

oui, ca n'a rien fait :/

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Je te conseille de revenir aux drivers du noyau pour le son, logiquement plus à jour.

Pour ma part, j'ai une intel HDA (ICH8) et je dois rajouter une ligne dans /etc/modprobe.conf (Si je ne me trompe pas de fichier, je suis au taf là :/)

C'est quelque chose du genre :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig 
> 
> 

 

Cela me permet d'avoir accès à tous les paramètres de mon mixer, et d'avoir un son assez fort  :Smile: 

En fonction du chipset de ta carte son (la référence exacte, voir via un lspci. Pour moi c'est un ALC882/885), il te suffit d'aller voir les options dans le fichier situé :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt
> 
> 

 

Voilà, en espérant que cela peut t'aider  :Wink: 

@+,

Guile.

PS : Quelques petites remarques :

- Pour que cela marche, il faut relancer alsasound. 

Il va te marquer quelques erreurs niveau mixeur, relances-le encore une fois, çà passera, et à toi le mixeur complet.

- Tu auras peut-être une chose étrange comme moi sur le moment :

Le contrôle du volume principal (Normalement PCM ou Master) peut-être attribué à un autre canal, ou baisser ou monter leur jauge ne change rien.

Ca se règle au bout de quelques secondes (minutes ?), probablement un problème du mixeur.

- Si tu te trompes de modèle, tu auras un mixer qui semblera complet, mais qui ne fonctionnera pas du tout correctement ^^.

- De temps à autres, le fichier /etc/modprobe.conf est modifié par un tiers (recompile du noyau, mise à jour d'un pilote comme alsa, nvidia, ou ati) et bam, tu te retrouves comme avant, et il te faut re-rajouter la ligne en question.

(Si quelqu'un sait comment faire pour éviter ce genre de désagrément, je suis preneur) 

:pLast edited by X-Guardian on Fri Oct 26, 2007 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Y a bon ça!

J'ai un ich7 ou 8, je ne sais plus sur mon portable. J'ai pas le son très fort justement et pas de boost pour le micro (faut hurler pour entendre au final un bruit de fond).

Bon par contre, moi c'est en dur, va falloir que je passe l'option par grub  :Very Happy: 

----------

## polytan

Je suis en train de voir pour modifier le fichier de modprobe, mais dans l'entete de /etc/modprobe.conf, on dit qu'il ne faut pas le modifier, qu'il faut aller voir le manpage de update-modules pour savoir comment faire.

Ce que j'ai fait  :Smile: 

J'ai compris le foutoir en question et je ne comprends pas OÙ je dois mettre ma ligne de conf et surtout, dans quel fichier (/etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf ?).

Si quelqu'un sait, je suis preneur  :Smile: 

----------

## fabienZ

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est quelque chose du genre :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

 *polytan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai compris le foutoir en question et je ne comprends pas OÙ je dois mettre ma ligne de conf et surtout, dans quel fichier (/etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf ?).
> 
> Si quelqu'un sait, je suis preneur 
> ...

 

Salut,

Tu peux la mettre où tu veux dans /etc/modules.d/, mais à mon avis, il est plus logique des la mettre dans /etc/modprobe.d/alsa (/etc/modules.d/alsa marcherait peut être aussi, pour des raisons histroriques).

Par contre, essaies les à la main (celles là ou d'autres qui correspondraient plus à ton matériel) avant d'éditer ta config :

```

rmmod snd-hda-intel

modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig

```

cette commande te permet de voir la liste des options disponible pour ce module :

```

modinfo -p snd-hda-intel

```

Et la liste des modèles supportés ici : /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt

----------

## polytan

Et voila !

Je viens de choisir le modules et le bon modele  :Smile: 

J'ai mis le tout dans /etc/modprobe.d/alsa et ca s'est mis tout seul comme un grand dans /etc/modprobe.conf

Finalement, le son marche parfaitement avec les drivers de portage et c'est tjrs aussi bas avec ceux du noau. Je n'y comprends plus grand chose...  :Sad: 

----------

